# Price is right...don't know who it is



## Saving Tempest (Jan 10, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=263413357847

I'm assuming that is just for the housing and not the clock and speedometer but they have it $113.00 BIN, 2 available.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 10, 2018)

look like the consoles from a repop.


----------



## Kevauxtonic (Jan 10, 2018)

Actually, i think thats what i paid for mine, about 9 years ago? Maybe a bit more? What I was told is that they were repopped (for the Columbia 5 star??) back in the 80s and are NOS. Mine came with the Stewart Warner Speedo, housing, a sweet little wind up “Mercedes” clock, and the complete speedo assembly. They also included a gooseneck for it-since it will not work on a common “schwinn style” gooseneck. I think (as a bonus) they included a backing plate they had fabricated themselves for the clock, along with a different decal for the face, and a fabricated key to wind it up! All for just about the same price. I love mine, and I’LL GUARANTEE the seller is on here! If youre thinking about buying one, PM me and ill send you some pics. I think its well worth the cost! @Kevauxtonic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 11, 2018)

Mike Kaplan , he also has swap meets in Dudley , he reproduced the Bowden bicycle in c-1990


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 13, 2018)

Columbia reproduced the 1941 anniversary model in 1997 , Mike Kaplan bought the remaining unsold stock and has been selling it off over the years =the quality was very nice


----------



## Barto (Jan 16, 2018)

I bought one of these some time back...Clock works and I have the same Speedo - for sure Repo.  No issue for me - I just wanted one...But YES!  You need the stem - and I don't have one...UGGGHHHH!    So, is Mike Kaplan the guy who owns the Dudley swap? If so, I met him and he took me and my friends on a tour of his apartment and storage areas...Holy you know what.  If you have seen his collections, you know what I am talking about..  He had over 30 guitars in his apartment. Bikes...Who knows how many....tons of coolness...plus he seems like a pretty cool  guy


----------

